# FREE Sirius radio promo code 070!!



## joe_clayton

Free Sirius Xact XTR-1 with car kit or JVC KT-SR2000 with your choice of car or home kit, free free free! All you gotta do is prepay a years subscription at $142.45 or if you've already got an active Sirius radio, you pay $83.88! $10 activation and $9.99 shipping then that's it, you're set for a year's worth of Sirius and your equipment! Just go to Sirius' webpage, click on Get Sirius then Buy at Sirius Direct. Use promo code 035 and voila! You're set. If it asks you for a referral ID, put in "siriusbackstage" or "Howard Stern"


Enjoy!


----------



## jimeez

Nice. Thanks for the info....only wish I had read that before I ordered my equipment from Best Buy.


----------



## William

I am getting a new car in less than 2 weeks. I will get a 14 month subscription with it. So it looks like I should wait until I get my car and then order the JVC KT-SR2000. If I get it now it looks like I would be paying for 2 full subscriptions. Is this correct and will the promotion still be going in 2 weeks?


----------



## joe_clayton

Well, I saw someone post that this deal ends on Dec. 31st, but I cannot confirm that. You could try calling Sirius customer care and asking them when the promo ends. It'd certainly be in your best interest to wait if that is the expiry date, as you'd save around $60 with the additional receiver rate.


-- EDIT:


Well whoever wrote Dec. 31 was obviously wrong as the 070 deal is over now.  Congrats to all who got in while it lasted!


EDIT #2:


NEW CODE is 035!


----------



## William

Quote:

_Originally posted by joe_clayton_
*Well, I saw someone post that this deal ends on Dec. 31st, but I cannot confirm that. You could try calling Sirius customer care and asking them when the promo ends. It'd certainly be in your best interest to wait if that is the expiry date, as you'd save around $60 with the additional receiver rate.


-- EDIT:


Well whoever wrote Dec. 31 was obviously wrong as the 070 deal is over now.  Congrats to all who got in while it lasted!


EDIT #2:


NEW CODE is 035!*
Thanks for the code and I sure hope this lasts until the end of Dec.


----------



## Bag302

The code has changed to 035.


If you already are a subscriber, you can order an additional or two and prepay the 1year sub for each. Sirius automatically discounts the sub price to $83/year fro each "free" receiver.


Total for each additional unit with shipping/activation/car kit/1 year sub = $127. The price for the first time user is around $180 for all of the above.


I now have 3 subs, thinking about a 4th


----------



## joe_clayton

Code changed to 063. That last one didn't last very long at all.

Radio is now an Audiovox SIR-PNP2 with car kit for free

option to add home kit for $49.99 or add boombox instead for $99.99


----------



## joe_clayton

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bag302_


Total for each additional unit with shipping/activation/car kit/1 year sub = $127. The price for the first time user is around $180 for all of the above.


I now have 3 subs, thinking about a 4th [/b]
The total prices you list there will vary depending on the state your mailing address is in. Some states have a satellite tax and some do not. The states that do have a satellite tax don't have all the same rate of taxation either. I hear Florida's satellite tax is quite high, and places like Kentucky or Montana don't have a satellite tax at all. Anyways, 1st time subs pay $142.45 for the 1 year sub, which is actually paying 11 months and getting one month free. Activation costs $10, ground shipping costs $9.99, so the total without tax would be $162.44. Additional receiver annual subscription will cost you (for the second, third and fourth radio) $83.88, $10 activation and $9.99 ground shipping, for a grand total of $103.87. Tax on mine was $6.34 on the additional receiver so I paid $110.21 for mine everything included.


----------



## William

Quote:

_Originally posted by joe_clayton_
*Code changed to 063. That last one didn't last very long at all.

Radio is now an Audiovox SIR-PNP2 with car kit for free

option to add home kit for $49.99 or add boombox instead for $99.99*
Now all that is listed under choose products is a Sirius SYS1.


----------



## joe_clayton

Yeah  Oh well, I guess it couldn't last forever. We could just hope that they're just out of stock of the Xacts, JVC's and the PNP2's. I couldn't find any discounts at all on those SYS1 radios. There's a new promo code for the Sportster though. Promo code 253 will get you a Sportster and a car kit for $49.99, requires a 6mo, 1yr or lifetime sub. Shipping is $9.99 and activation is $10. All the other active promo codes are for sportsters but aren't any cheaper than this code. There's a code for a Dish SR200 for $99.99 but I wouldn't consider that a super deal or anything. If I find out anything new, I'll post it here.


----------



## William

It looks like there is no equipment at all now.


----------



## joe_clayton

New promo code!


Promo Code 1034


Free SYS1 Sirius radio

Free Car Dock

Free Home Dock


Must prepay 1 year subscription, like before with the other promo codes.


Sirius Direct:
https://home.sirius.com/webDUWI/Login.aspx


----------



## vanelin

I've found that promo code 111 is pretty good as well.


Sportster w car kit for $49 w/programming semi annual ($77)


Total $126 (no sales tax calculated though)


----------



## joe_clayton

Yeah, there's several codes for the Sportster. 111, 112, 113, 114 and 253 are the ones I know of. I've noticed now that they've added the Kenwood H2A PnP on codes 112, 114 and 253, so if you want a Sportster with a car and home kit, use codes 111 or 113 since those are the only two codes (that are discounted that much) that allow you to get the Sportster with both kits. If you want the sportster with just the car kit, you can use any of the codes. If you want a Kenwood H2A (comes with home and car kit for $49.99, you choose either the package with an RF modulator or the one with a cassette adapter) then use codes 112, 114 or 253. That's a lot of codes in one message!


----------



## gjohnsen2002

How do you choose the home kit in addition to the car kit (if possible) with the promo codes provided?



Thanks much


----------



## murrr77

What a great deal!


Two questions:


1. does anyone think they will have a free promo code running when they get the XACTs back in stock? What does everything of the JVC's?


2. I understand I need to active a year subscription. Can I piggyback it on an existing subscription so I can get the multi unit discount?


Thanks!!


----------

